# Alternate PSU suggestion needed



## Ssangeet (Oct 13, 2022)

I bought Corsair CX550 2 years back but suddenly it is dead so i send it on RMA on 6th oct(through KAIZEN)




I am not sure how much time will it take ? so thinking about buying 2nd PSU as without main pc work is affected.Do people really buy 2 PSUs?
PC config
GPU - GTX 1660ti
CPU - R3600x
MOBO - MSI B450M


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> I bought Corsair CX550 2 years back but suddenly it is dead so i send it on RMA on 6th oct(through KAIZEN)
> View attachment 21925
> I am not sure how much time will it take ? so thinking about buying 2nd PSU as without main pc work is affected.Do people really buy 2 PSUs?
> PC config
> ...


*mdcomputers.in/adata-xpg-core-reactor-650w-80-plus-gold-fully-modular.html
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## DestGod (Oct 13, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> I bought Corsair CX550 2 years back but suddenly it is dead so i send it on RMA on 6th oct(through KAIZEN)
> View attachment 21925
> I am not sure how much time will it take ? so thinking about buying 2nd PSU as without main pc work is affected.Do people really buy 2 PSUs?
> PC config
> ...


That isn't exactly a power hungry rig, so typically a 450W PSU or really any budget PSU will work fine. Consider XPG Pylon 550w in the budget range, or the Asus TUF Gaming 550w Bronze. Other recommendations will be NZXT C550 or the Deepcool PM650D (let this be your last preference, in case nothing is available).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 13, 2022)

IMO Deepcool PM650D should suffice

Many people do buy 2nd PSU or such components when required. IF it happened to me, I would.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 13, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> *mdcomputers.in/adata-xpg-core-reactor-650w-80-plus-gold-fully-modular.html
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk





DestGod said:


> That isn't exactly a power hungry rig, so typically a 450W PSU or really any budget PSU will work fine. Consider XPG Pylon 550w in the budget range, or the Asus TUF Gaming 550w Bronze. Other recommendations will be NZXT C550 or the Deepcool PM650D (let this be your last preference, in case nothing is available).





omega44-xt said:


> IMO Deepcool PM650D should suffice
> 
> Many people do buy 2nd PSU or such components when required. IF it happened to me, I would.


All gives different suggestions so getting more confuse about which one to buy


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 13, 2022)

I am also think i should atleast buy 550w which i am already using till now. Also it was suggested by this group . Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


----------



## DestGod (Oct 13, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> I am also think i should atleast buy 550w which i am already using till now. Also it was suggested by this group . Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


Would be better to tell budget.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 13, 2022)

DestGod said:


> Would be better to tell budget.


Last time i bought one in 5000 ,also ones my old psu will be back i will use this one old one as backup . So should I spend more then 5K on it ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Last time i bought one in 5000 ,also ones my old psu will be back i will use this one old one as backup . So should I spend more then 5K on it ?


For 5k, buy Deepcool PM650D then resell the RMA'd CX550. You will get some headroom for future upgrades, should be fine with 6700XT or 3060Ti class GPUs.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> For 5k, buy Deepcool PM650D then resell the RMA'd CX550. You will get some headroom for future upgrades, should be fine with 6700XT or 3060Ti class GPUs.


Thanks. But god knows where to sell ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks. But god knows where to sell ?


OLX & fb groups are one way, easier in tier 1 cities. Techenclave forum is another place.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks. But god knows where to sell ?


Here. In this forum or in Digit forum.
If locally means olx.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## DestGod (Oct 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Last time i bought one in 5000 ,also ones my old psu will be back i will use this one old one as backup . So should I spend more then 5K on it ?


Deepcool PM650D isn't worth it for its price. It's quality is worse than other PSUs at the same price. NZXT C550, XPG Pylon 550w or Asus TUF Gaming Bronze are better options


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 15, 2022)

DestGod said:


> Deepcool PM650D isn't worth it for its price. It's quality is worse than other PSUs at the same price. NZXT C550, XPG Pylon 550w or Asus TUF Gaming Bronze are better options


Which one should i go with ? Suggest top 2


----------



## DestGod (Oct 16, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Which one should i go with ? Suggest top 2


Any of the 3 I mentioned. Not saying that the PM650D is a bad PSU, it just doesnt have credibility.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Which one should i go with ? Suggest top 2


Get Adata XPG Pylon 550w for 3200 from here. It comes with 5 years warranty also. Also, I hope you are using UPS with your pc.
*elitehubs.com/adata-xpg-pylon-550w-80-plus-bronze-smps-psu/


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 20, 2022)

CORSAIR is giving me 50% money back & refuse to give warranty treatment


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 20, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get Adata XPG Pylon 550w for 3200 from here. It comes with 5 years warranty also. Also, I hope you are using UPS with your pc.
> *elitehubs.com/adata-xpg-pylon-550w-80-plus-bronze-smps-psu/


Hi Whitestar,check my last post,now warranty claim is rejected so what should i do ? also should i go with same power PSU or higher?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 20, 2022)

Ordered the one suggested by @whitestar_999


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 20, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> CORSAIR is giving me 50% money back & refuse to give warranty treatment
> View attachment 21941


Man this gives me no hopes on getting a replacement for my recently dead CX550M bought this July from MDComputers. I should be hunting for a replacement soon and my next PSU will definitely NOT be Corsair. (I had a previous CX450 give me enough trouble for 2+ years while being semifunctional.)


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 20, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> Man this gives me no hopes on getting a replacement for my recently dead CX550M bought this July from MDComputers. I should be hunting for a replacement soon and my next PSU will definitely NOT be Corsair. (I had a previous CX450 give me enough trouble for 2+ years while being semifunctional.)


One suggestion : If you are dependent on your pc ,better to order new PSU whenever you will face problem with it. Lots of time will be wasted & it will completely ruin your workstyle/rhythm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Hi Whitestar,check my last post,now warranty claim is rejected so what should i do ? also should i go with same power PSU or higher?


I see you have ordered the psu, it is good & should be similar to your earlier CX550 psu & since system is same so you don't need any higher wattage. Also, it is standard policy for a company to offer "depreciated value" of a product if its replacement/equivalent is not available with company & at least in this case corsair is correct for better or worse as their existing psu are all either inferior to CX x5x series or much costlier & superior.
@sling-shot


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 21, 2022)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPING.
ONE MORE HELP NEEDED
" Someone told me to get UPS,he said this PSU failure was happened because i dont have UPS,is he right? "


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 21, 2022)

Received call from Elitehubs they dont have Adata PSU which i ordered so now they are offering
Cooler Master MWE 550 V2 Bronze PSU [4719512104149]​*elitehubs.com/cooler-master-mwe-550-v2-power-supply/What should i do ?
aur ye mere sath hi kyu hota hai ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> " Someone told me to get UPS,he said this PSU failure was happened because i dont have UPS,is he right? "


There are chances & in India I it is recommended to use ups with PC no matter which city you live in.



Ssangeet said:


> Received call from Elitehubs they dont have Adata PSU which i ordered so now they are offering
> Cooler Master MWE 550 V2 Bronze PSU [4719512104149]​


Bad luck! I knew someone who got this same psu last week but in an offline shop. This coolermaster psu is alright though a bit inferior to xpg pylon.

Asus Tuf gaming 650w psu with 6 years warranty available on primeabgb for 4900 & xpg pylon 650w psu available on mdcomputers for 4500.


----------



## DestGod (Oct 21, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Received call from Elitehubs they dont have Adata PSU which i ordered so now they are offering
> Cooler Master MWE 550 V2 Bronze PSU [4719512104149]​*elitehubs.com/cooler-master-mwe-550-v2-power-supply/What should i do ?
> aur ye mere sath hi kyu hota hai ?


NZXT C550 is available on amazon for 4.2k. Get that or Asus TUF 550w Bronze.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you all ,i will decide & buy one in the morning. looks like 550 or 650 will not affect much,right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Thank you all ,i will decide & buy one in the morning. looks like 550 or 650 will not affect much,right?


No, in fact 650w is more future proof in case you decide to upgrade after 2-3 years.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 21, 2022)

I will update after order .


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 21, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also, it is standard policy for a company to offer "depreciated value" of a product if its replacement/equivalent is not available with company & at least in this case corsair is correct for better or worse as their existing psu are all either inferior to CX x5x series or much costlier & superior.



I thought the proper standard was to offer either same/similar or better product. Offering a depreciated value is sh***y move. I remembered reading somewhere online where a person was offered a higher series Sony camera as a replacement for a model no longer in production but under warranty.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 21, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I thought the proper standard was to offer either same/similar or better product. Offering a depreciated value is sh***y move. I remembered reading somewhere online where a person was offered a higher series Sony camera as a replacement for a model no longer in production but under warranty.


Someone on FB encourage me to talk with support for better service so i send them mail ,lets see what will they say


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I thought the proper standard was to offer either same/similar or better product. Offering a depreciated value is sh***y move. I remembered reading somewhere online where a person was offered a higher series Sony camera as a replacement for a model no longer in production but under warranty.


That was & still is the standard line in most warranty T&C but earlier companies used to not follow it strictly in majority cases.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 1, 2022)

i bought adata 650 w unfortunately system is still not working


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 1, 2022)

also one weird thing happen just like every year but this time when i plug GPU's pcie then system is not power on but when i removed it ,it is powering on


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2022)

May GPU is faulty or this new one is not able to provide enough power.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> also one weird thing happen just like every year but this time when i plug GPU's pcie then system is not power on but when i removed it ,it is powering on


Try gpu in a different system with at least 650w decent psu(aka any model from international brands & not generic Indian ones like zebronics, ant esports etc) to check if system boots correctly. Even 550w is more than enough for a 1660Ti so it is either mobo or gpu or psu issue.
@sling-shot

P.S. Check all your power connectors again especially mobo ATX 24 pin cable & also try gpu in another pcie slot.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 2, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> May GPU is faulty or this new one is not able to provide enough power.


still waiting for response from seller of new PSU for technical assistance


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 2, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try gpu in a different system with at least 650w decent psu(aka any model from international brands & not generic Indian ones like zebronics, ant esports etc) to check if system boots correctly. Even 550w is more than enough for a 1660Ti so it is either mobo or gpu or psu issue.
> @sling-shot
> 
> P.S. Check all your power connectors again especially mobo ATX 24 pin cable & also try gpu in another pcie slot.


even local shop keepers dont have proper pc to test it. i was using the same spec with 550w from last 3 years .
I will try to reconnect everything in mobo (again)


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 4, 2022)

Facing bad after sales support from elite hubs. No response ,support is taking time to ask something to his senior since last 48 hours.
on the other hand i applied for RMA for GPU & they accepted it & allow me to give same gpu in replacement. 
WHAT SHOULD I DO ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Facing bad after sales support from elite hubs. No response ,support is taking time to ask something to his senior since last 48 hours.
> on the other hand i applied for RMA for GPU & they accepted it & allow me to give same gpu in replacement.
> WHAT SHOULD I DO ?


Give it for RMA and get the replacement.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Give it for RMA and get the replacement.


I will give it to RMA on monday as elitehubs technical guys ask me to check the psu with other gpu because if it is psu issue new gpu will also not help.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 11, 2022)

BAD NEWS:
I give my comeplete setup to local computer shop.
He checked 1050ti with my mobo,but still it is not powering up.
He checked my graphic card in another setup,it is still not showing up.
He said he thinks issue is in the CPU too but he has not proper device to check it up.
If anyone has suggestion please share because he ask me to replace everything in RMA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> BAD NEWS:
> I give my comeplete setup to local computer shop.
> He checked 1050ti with my mobo,but still it is not powering up.
> He checked my graphic card in another setup,it is still not showing up.
> ...


I don't have any suggestion other than trying with another big pc shop in your city.
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't have any suggestion other than trying with another big pc shop in your city.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


What should i ask them to check ? the current shop guy checked everything except cpu


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

Also it looks like MSI mobo is not under warranty as i bought it in sep 2019. same with other things.
Right now i am going with RMA for GPU. Not sure what to do with other parts


----------



## DestGod (Nov 12, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> BAD NEWS:
> I give my comeplete setup to local computer shop.
> He checked 1050ti with my mobo,but still it is not powering up.
> He checked my graphic card in another setup,it is still not showing up.
> ...


What are your current PC specs?
Please name everything- your RAM, name of the motherboard, current power supply, storage, exact model of GPU, case, etc.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

DestGod said:


> What are your current PC specs?
> Please name everything- your RAM, name of the motherboard, current power suppy, storage, exact model of GPU, case, etc.


mobo - b450max msi
psu - Corsair cx550 which send into rma & new one is adata xpg pylon 650w
gpu- zotac 1660ti
case-Corsair Carbide Series 100R CC
cpu- R6 3600x
ram - 2x ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB 3200


----------



## DestGod (Nov 12, 2022)

And you suspect that your 1660 Ti is not working, correct? In that case, ask your repair person to try checking with an APU (if he has one). If it posts, clear CMOS and update your BIOS as well. You can try asking MSI's service center as well, they might do it at a cost though.

Run your system with only 1 memory stick, in any of the memory slots. I doubt that its an issue with the CPU, but do check if there are any bent pins. It could possibly be a defect in the memory controller of the CPU as well.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

DestGod said:


> And you suspect that your 1660 Ti is not working, correct? In that case, ask your repair person to try checking with an APU (if he has one). If it posts, clear CMOS and update your BIOS as well. You can try asking MSI's service center as well, they might do it at a cost though.
> 
> Run your system with only 1 memory stick, in any of the memory slots. I doubt that its an issue with the CPU, but do check if there are any bent pins. It could possibly be a defect in the memory controller of the CPU as well.


I will try to explain this to local compute guy. Also the problem started when i turned on pc & it powered on for a second & then turned off since then it is only start if i remove pcie from gpu.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

DestGod said:


> And you suspect that your 1660 Ti is not working, correct? In that case, ask your repair person to try checking with an APU (if he has one). If it posts, clear CMOS and update your BIOS as well. You can try asking MSI's service center as well, they might do it at a cost though.
> 
> Run your system with only 1 memory stick, in any of the memory slots. I doubt that its an issue with the CPU, but do check if there are any bent pins. It could possibly be a defect in the memory controller of the CPU as well.


also 1660ti is not powered on another system & other systems 1080ti or something is not working in my system.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

Also one more question : how do you guys have such information but the people who opened the repair shop dont know what to do ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Also one more question : how do you guys have such information but the people who opened the repair shop dont know what to do ?


Hobby vs profession

I don't "work" in a field that is my passion because of low wage concerns or contacts to establish such a business, similarly those who have shop are just doing their job, don't have to be their passion.

Say if I had a PC shop, I won't have as much free time for sure. Don't know if I will feel more satisfied with life though.


----------



## DestGod (Nov 12, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> 1660ti is not powered on another system & other systems 1080ti or something is not working in my system.


Then you can narrow it down to 3 culprits-

1. GPU
You've sent your 1660 Ti for RMA, so hold on to this for now.

2. CPU
Again, I doubt if it has a problem. Just check for bent pins.

3. Motherboard
Do this for now.


DestGod said:


> If it posts, clear CMOS and update your BIOS as well. You can try asking MSI's service center as well, they might do it at a cost though.
> 
> Run your system with only 1 memory stick, in any of the memory slots.


If it does post with an APU, ask your local repair person to insert a GPU and check if it works. If nothing works, then it most likely shorted out.

Also, watch out if anything flashes on the debug LEDs (check motherboard manual).



Ssangeet said:


> Also one more question : how do you guys have such information but the people who opened the repair shop dont know what to do ?


The above post explains it. Rather than wasting my time on social media, I prefer to keep myself thorough in my hobbies.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

DestGod said:


> Then you can narrow it down to 3 culprits-
> 
> 1. GPU
> You've sent your 1660 Ti for RMA, so hold on to this for now.
> ...


I shared what you said to local shop guy & his first question was what is the full form of APU ,later he said he will test it.  I will share more details with him later. 
Also on monday i will contact someone from delhi MSI ,hope they will help in some ways.( They were nice when i bought new mobo & it has problem)
Thanks


----------



## DestGod (Nov 12, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> full form of APU


Lmao, actually? APU is a CPU with integrated graphics, so it can boot even without a graphics card. AMD processors with integrated graphics usually have 'G' in their suffix, like Ryzen 5 3400G, Ryzen 3 3200G, Ryzen 5 5600G, etc.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 12, 2022)

DestGod said:


> Lmao, actually? APU is a CPU with integrated graphics, so it can boot even without a graphics card. AMD processors with integrated graphics usually have 'G' in their suffix, like Ryzen 5 3400G, Ryzen 3 3200G, Ryzen 5 5600G, etc.


I will share this with him too.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> CORSAIR is giving me 50% money back & refuse to give warranty treatment
> View attachment 21941


ok this is something new from Kaizen. How good is your power plug/extension board?


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 14, 2022)

rockfella said:


> ok this is something new from Kaizen. How good is your power plug/extension board?


Kaizen has not anything to do with it. because for now it looks like PSU has not any fault.
Also since 3 years everything is fine in the same board so how should i check ?


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 14, 2022)

Also the new update is


> i done the RMA for GPU.
> Local engineer refuse to do what @DestGod said ,& he said abhi itna to kiya,aur karne ke liye to sirf 10000 ka cpu chahiye wo to koi nahi layega. To tum sab change new le lo or replace kara do. I asked him for DEBUG he said aisa kuch nahi hota or something something. But i still left the system to him & said if something else to do i will tell you.(One more thing he said yeh online/fb/internet wale se puchne ka matlab nahi)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Also the new update is


You should look for a different/bigger pc shop or best option if willing to spend some time & money, take out your mobo/processor/psu & carry it with you to nearest tier-1/big city & get them checked in some big pc shop there.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> You should look for a different/bigger pc shop or best option if willing to spend some time & money, take out your mobo/processor/psu & carry it with you to nearest tier-1/big city & get them checked in some big pc shop there.


I asked the bigger shop address in Kaizen,they refuse to recommend any. By the way i am in ahmedabad ,it looks like i have to post in FB groups to find someone who can understand this problem or suggest better shop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> I asked the bigger shop address in Kaizen,they refuse to recommend any. By the way i am in ahmedabad ,it looks like i have to post in FB groups to find someone who can understand this problem or suggest better shop.


I find it surprising that a tier-1 city like Ahmadabad doesn't have big pc shops. A quick google search gave me below results:


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I find it surprising that a tier-1 city like Ahmadabad doesn't have big pc shops. A quick google search gave me below results:
> View attachment 21982


Ahmedabad is big city.Divided into two parts ,i am sure i will find better computer repair shop on other part of city. Also not all repair shops wants to put efforts in borrowing costly products just for testing unless they already have it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Ahmedabad is big city.Divided into two parts ,i am sure i will find better computer repair shop on other part of city. Also not all repair shops wants to put efforts in borrowing costly products just for testing unless they already have it.


Usually a big shop should have enough parts for testing, an old used 2200G ryzen apu(aka processor with integrated graphics) sells for as low as 3-4k on olx/TE forum. Testing graphics card only need a mobo with pci-e x16 slot.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> CORSAIR is giving me 50% money back & refuse to give warranty treatment
> View attachment 21941


Can you please mention the actual price of the product mentioned in bill?


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 16, 2022)

rijinpk1 said:


> Can you please mention the actual price of the product mentioned in bill?


33xx INR ,by the way now the way new psu is working,i doubt PSU was the issue at all


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> 33xx INR ,by the way now the way new psu is working,i doubt PSU was the issue at all


Was that including GST? 33xx seems a good price for cx550 as it was close to 4200+ price range if i could remember.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 16, 2022)

rijinpk1 said:


> Was that including GST? 33xx seems a good price for cx550 as it was close to 4200+ price range if i could remember.


go to this thread ,with the help of this forum i bought it Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> go to this thread ,with the help of this forum i bought it Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


It is fine. That is 32 pages thread and I dont really want to go through every pages! The reason I was asking was that i am also going through similar RMA experience from corsair. Mine is cx450 and they are offering ~rs.600 as refund or a cv450 one. That is 20% of the bill value  since mine was 4.5 years old


----------



## DestGod (Nov 16, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> I asked the bigger shop address in Kaizen,they refuse to recommend any. By the way i am in ahmedabad ,it looks like i have to post in FB groups to find someone who can understand this problem or suggest better shop.


Get your PC back from that repair person. I doubt you'll get much progress if it remains with him. 

If you're GPU is back from RMA, try putting it back in your system and see if it boots. If not, then take it to bigger shops or better, contact yout local MSI service center to see if they can check your system. Most likely they will not, but with enough pleading and proof, I think they may take a look.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 26, 2022)

PC IS WORKING FINE AFTER RMAed GPU used. But had the PSU any issue which i RMAed before?


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 26, 2022)

Also not sure why but PC takes few seconds to power up after pressing the power button,is it normal?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Also not sure why but PC takes few seconds to power up after pressing the power button,is it normal?


What exactly do you mean? After pressing the power button there is no activity in processor fan/mobo led/hdd etc or you mean the display on monitor takes few seconds to come up.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 26, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What exactly do you mean? After pressing the power button there is no activity in processor fan/mobo led/hdd etc or you mean the display on monitor takes few seconds to come up.


everything started with a second pause or like i have to press it again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> everything started with a second pause or like i have to press it again.


Get your wall socket checked by an electrician for proper earthing. Also try pc in some other room/socket & as a last resort try with setup outside of the cabinet to rule out any shorting within cabinet.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 27, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get your wall socket checked by an electrician for proper earthing. Also try pc in some other room/socket & as a last resort try with setup outside of the cabinet to rule out any shorting within cabinet.


Thanks


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 27, 2022)

Also should i send mail to corsair regarding this as they are just refunded me 50% amount without checking the PSU or there will be issue in both PSU & GPU both.


----------



## DestGod (Nov 27, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> PC IS WORKING FINE AFTER RMAed GPU used.


Good to hear.


Ssangeet said:


> Also not sure why but PC takes few seconds to power up after pressing the power button,is it normal?


Thats fine. Some PCs do take a little time to power up. As long as your boot times are normal, this isnt anything to worry about. If want, you can try reseating your front panel connectors on the motherboard,


----------



## DestGod (Nov 27, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Also should i send mail to corsair regarding this as they are just refunded me 50% amount without checking the PSU or there will be issue in both PSU & GPU both.


Sure, you could do it. But personally, I would keep the XPG Pylon, as it's a good unit and will keep a proper peace of mind.


----------



## Ssangeet (Nov 27, 2022)

DestGod said:


> Sure, you could do it. But personally, I would keep the XPG Pylon, as it's a good unit and will keep a proper peace of mind.


I will keep it because no other options but god knows corsair do really check PSUs which send for RMAs is in the question for now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2022)

Ssangeet said:


> Also should i send mail to corsair regarding this as they are just refunded me 50% amount without checking the PSU or there will be issue in both PSU & GPU both.


That doesn't matter because refund amount is decided by the age of the RMAd product & not whether it is working or not.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 29, 2022)

Because I have posted earlier in this thread too:

I sent my CX550M for RMA, at first they said will you take CV550 or cashback I said I will take cashback. Later another guy (seemed to have no clue about earlier conversation) called and asked to which I said I will take higher version. So he offered RM550 which I accepted. Now my system is running on it fine.

Kaizen is indeed a strange setup where multiple arms seem to be operating independent of each other. Also Corsair mothership does not properly answer emails for support and doesn't have direct contact with their RMA resources here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> Because I have posted earlier in this thread too:
> 
> I sent my CX550M for RMA, at first they said will you take CV550 or cashback I said I will take cashback. Later another guy (seemed to have no clue about earlier conversation) called and asked to which I said I will take higher version. So he offered RM550 which I accepted. Now my system is running on it fine.
> 
> Kaizen is indeed a strange setup where multiple arms seem to be operating independent of each other. Also Corsair mothership does not properly answer emails for support and doesn't have direct contact with their RMA resources here.


This is more or less the same situation for almost every brand rma service in India. You were quite lucky to get RM550 as replacement though it might be a refurbished unit as no major or known site sell RM550 nowadays in India but still a good option.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2022)

Considering my mental status now, I have no expectations. I have mentally written off the money spent on this brand PSU so any work it does is a bonus for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> Considering my mental status now, I have no expectations. I have mentally written off the money spent on this brand PSU so any work it does is a bonus for me.


Good viewpoint.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2022)

Seems like Kaizen is pain to deal with.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Seems like Kaizen is pain to deal with.


I asked them the procedure to RMA my HS50 Pro earcups, they asked me for photos, serial number and invoice and sent me the replacement without asking for old ones back.

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 5, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I asked them the procedure to RMA my HS50 Pro earcups, they asked me for photos, serial number and invoice and sent me the replacement without asking for old ones back.
> 
> Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


Alright this is completely opposite of what I have been reading about Kaizen until now.


----------

